# Wie "Ubuntu-Starts" loswerden?



## boss3D (15. August 2008)

Hi!

Meine Ubuntu-Installation hat den Boardwechsel, den ich vor Kurzem gemacht habe, nicht überstanden und funktionierte danach nicht mehr. Deshalb habe ich Ubuntu einfach von Vista aus deinstalliert und es danach neu installiert. Allerdings funktionierte aus irgendeinem Grund auch diese Installation nicht. Deswegen habe ich sie auch wieder deinstalliert.

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass mich der PC beim Starten trotzdem 4 OSes auswählen lässt. Meine funktionierenden beiden Vista Installationen und die beiden nicht mehr vorhandenen Ubuntus. *Wie bekomme ich letztere weg? Kann ich die irgendwie aus der Auswahl entfernen?
*
Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*

Ist als Bootmanager Grub installiert?


----------



## Adrenalize (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*

Wenn es der Vista-Bootloader ist, kannst du vermutlich einfach mit EasyBCD die unnötigen Einträge löschen und das geänderte bootmenü speichern.

Falls es Grub ist, sollte ebenfalls EasyBCD helfen, das kann ja afaik Win-Bootsektoren wiederherstellen (Diagnostics -> Rescue my sytem?). Ansonsten Windows DVD rein und Bootsektor damit reparieren lassen.


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn es der Vista-Bootloader ist, kannst du vermutlich einfach mit EasyBCD die unnötigen Einträge löschen und das geänderte bootmenü speichern.
> 
> Falls es Grub ist, sollte ebenfalls EasyBCD helfen, das kann ja afaik Win-Bootsektoren wiederherstellen (Diagnostics -> Rescue my sytem?). Ansonsten Windows DVD rein und Bootsektor damit reparieren lassen.



Danke, hat super funktioniert, allerdings musste ich nur folgendes machen:

EasyBCD starten > Add/Remove Entries > beide Ubuntus löschen

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*

Darf ich wissen, was genau nicht funktioniert? Ggf. sollte das neue Board dann auf eine Blacklist, um andere Leute vorher davor zu warnen.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Darf ich wissen, was genau nicht funktioniert? Ggf. sollte das neue Board dann auf eine Blacklist, um andere Leute vorher davor zu warnen.



1.) Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei und ich brauchte ganze 20 Sekunden, um das Problem zu lösen ...  

2.) Nachdem die anderen Leute kapiert haben, was mein Problem war, spare ich mir jetzt eine ausführliche Erklärung.

3.) Was haben denn bitte die Starts mit dem Board zu tun?  

4.) Wie super toll mein Board funktioniert, siehst du in dem Test, der in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*

Du hast Ubuntu neu installiert weil irgendetwas nicht lief und dann hast du es deinstalliert, weil es immer noch nicht lief (eigentlich logisch, was nicht läuft, läuft ja nicht deshalb doch, weil man es noch mal installiert). Daher wollte ich wissen, was dein Problem mit dem neuen Board in Verbindung mit Ubuntu ist. Daher wollte ich wissen, was da nicht läuft, um das Board ggf. auf eine Liste mit zu Ubuntu inkompatibler Hardware zu setzen.
Übrig gebliebene Einträge in einer Textdatei sind zwar nicht schön, aber hätte ich nie als Problem gesehen. Du hast mich also nicht verstanden, nicht anders herum.

PS: In deiner Signatur sehe ich nur den Rest der Hardware und die Information, dass du (warum auch immer) zwei Mal Vista laufen hast. Die letzte Information sagt mir rein gar nichts. Wahrscheinlich sollte ich daraus ablesen, das du einen besonders großen virtuellen P**** hast. Aber das kann ich nicht.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Du hast Ubuntu neu installiert weil irgendetwas nicht lief und dann hast du es deinstalliert, weil es immer noch nicht lief (eigentlich logisch, was nicht läuft, läuft ja nicht deshalb doch, weil man es noch mal installiert).



Einen Versuch schien mir die Neuinstallation schon wert zu sein ...



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Daher wollte ich wissen, was dein Problem mit dem neuen Board in Verbindung mit Ubuntu ist.



Zum wiederholten Male: Es existiert kein Problem mit Ubuntu in Verbidnung mit meinem Board.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Daher wollte ich wissen, was da nicht läuft, um das Board ggf. auf eine Liste mit zu Ubuntu inkompatibler Hardware zu setzen.



Ubuntu lief vermutlich deshalb nicht mehr, da es praktisch nur die Treiber für das alte Asus-Board hatte. Ich habe aber kein Asus-Board mehr.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Übrig gebliebene Einträge in einer Textdatei sind zwar nicht schön, aber hätte ich nie als Problem gesehen.



Wieso machst du dich dann hier so wichtig mit deinen "schwarzen Listen" und sonstigem Zeug? Genau das und nur das, was in obigen Zitat steht, war nämlich das Problem ...  



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Du hast mich also nicht verstanden, nicht anders herum.



Diese Aussage könnte von mir sein ...  



Bauer87 schrieb:


> dass du (warum auch immer) zwei Mal Vista laufen hast.



Noch nichts davon gehört, dass man auf einem PC auch 2 Vista-Partitionen haben kann? Eine verwende ich für Benchmarks und Testzwecke, die andere zum Zocken und für Office. 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Die letzte Information sagt mir rein gar nichts.



Liegt vermutlich daran, dass du den "Test"-Link in meiner Signatur nicht gefunden hast ...  



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sollte ich daraus ablesen, das du einen besonders großen virtuellen P**** hast. Aber das kann ich nicht.



Ich bin nicht gerade der Typ, der mit allem angeben will und, wenn du "Schw***vergleich" _(< um auf deinem sprachlichen Niveau zu bleiben )_ aus dieser Aussage interpretierst tust du mir wirklich Leid. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*

Lasst gut sein. Boss3D ist ja afaik auch ein Linux-Neuling, und wenn man sich da noch nicht auskennt und das Linux, welches sonst alle Komponenten von alleine erkannte und lief, ohne das man was machen musste, dies nicht mehr tut, greift man halt zur Neuinstall.
Deine war ja eh mit Wubi oder? Da ist es auf jeden Fall schneller, das unter win mal eben neu draufzumachen, als im Netz nach der Fehlermeldung und deren Lösung zu fanden. Vermutlich wäre es nur eine Kleinigkeit gewesen, aber das hilft dir ja nichts, wenn du dich mit Linux Configdateien, Runleveln, Shellbefehlen usw. nicht auskennst. 

Hast du es jetzt wieder draufgespielt? Läuft ja sicher auch mit dem MSI Board. Falls ja, viel Spaß beim weiteren Ausprobieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*



> Meine Ubuntu-Installation hat den Boardwechsel, den ich vor Kurzem gemacht habe, nicht überstanden und funktionierte danach nicht mehr.


Daher dachte ich, dass dein neues Board mit Ubuntu nicht läuft. Das nicht unterstützte Board sollte auf eine "schwarze Liste", damit niemand unnötigerweise versucht auf diesem Board ein Ubuntu 8.04 laufen zu lassen. Wenn das was anderes bedeutet, kläre mich bitte auf.

Den Test-Link habe ich einfach übersehen. Ich dachte, du spielst auf diese Benchmarks an, von den Punktzahlen habe ich keine Ahnung (und auch keine hohe Meinung von den Programmen).

PS: Wir haben uns also offenbar gegenseitig nicht verstanden.


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wie "Ununtu-Starts" loswerden?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> und das Linux, welches sonst alle Komponenten von alleine erkannte und lief, ohne das man was machen musste, dies nicht mehr tut, greift man halt zur Neuinstall.



Eben ...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Deine war ja eh mit Wubi oder? Da ist es auf jeden Fall schneller, das unter win mal eben neu draufzumachen,



Ja, ich habe Ubuntu dann ja auch unter Windows deinstalliert und werde es baldigst wieder neu installieren.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das nicht unterstützte Board sollte auf eine "schwarze Liste"



Erstens mache ich bestimmt nicht so eine Liste und zweitens werde ich Ubuntu vorher neuinstallieren und mit dem MSI P45 Platinum testen. 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: Wir haben uns also offenbar gegenseitig nicht verstanden.



Sieht ganz danach aus ... 

Jedenfalls werde ich Ubuntu jetzt wieder neuinstallieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (19. August 2008)

Es gibt so eine Liste:
Hardware blacklist â€º Wiki â€º ubuntuusers.de

Aber wenn du das Board nicht in so einer Liste sehen willst, sag halt nichts dazu. (Ich weiß ja auch gar nicht, was da nicht lief. Aber ich hatte halt gehofft, dass du mir das sagst.) Ich versuche halt, viel an Linux mitzuhelfen. Und wenn es nur Wiki-Einträge und Hilfestellungen bei Problemen sind. Und hier hab ich halt ne Chance für beides gesehen. Dein Problem (das eine Board mit zusammen Ubuntu) lösen oder das Board auf die schwarze Liste packen. Ich halte das für das übliche Vorgehen.


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das Board nicht in so einer Liste sehen willst, sag halt nichts dazu.



Also ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typ, der Probleme verheimlicht, nur um irgendeine Hardware in einem guten Licht darstehen zu lassen.  

Damit hier endlich für alle Beteiligten Klarheit herrscht, werde ich morgen Ubuntu neu draufmachen (falls es funktioniert, wovon ich überzeugt bin).
_^^ Heute hat leider die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht, da ich meine HD4870 durchgebencht habe._ 



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Dein Problem (das eine Board mit zusammen Ubuntu) lösen oder das Board auf die schwarze Liste packen.



Wobei man bei deinen Postings stark das Gefühl hat, dass dir letzteres lieber wäre, aber daraus wird nichts, mein Guter, bevor ich nicht getestet habe ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (20. August 2008)

Mir wäre ersteres lieber. Aber im ersten Moment dachte ich, du hättest schon alles mögliche ausprobiert. Wenn du es ggf. mit etwas erfahrenerer Hilfe angehen willst, jabber mich einfach an. Würde dir dann auch live helfen.

PS: Ich habe meine Jabber-ID als Yahoo und MSN-ID angegeben, weil das 'Forum hier kein Feld für Jabber hat.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Mir wäre ersteres lieber. Aber im ersten Moment dachte ich, du hättest schon alles mögliche ausprobiert. Wenn du es ggf. mit etwas erfahrenerer Hilfe angehen willst, jabber mich einfach an. Würde dir dann auch live helfen.
> 
> PS: Ich habe meine Jabber-ID als Yahoo und MSN-ID angegeben, weil das 'Forum hier kein Feld für Jabber hat.



Also, wenn du mir deine "Hilfe" schon anbietest, darfst du mir gerne eine Frage beantworten:
Mir wurde des öffteren gesagt: "Nimm Wubi nur für den Anfang und installieren Ubuntu später dann wirklich von der LiceCD". *Kann es sein, dass ein Ubuntu, das "mit Wubi gemacht" wurde, später Probleme verursachen kann?
*
Auf jeden Fall werde ich es heute neuinstallieren _(mit Wubi)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (20. August 2008)

Ne, Wubi ist schon in Ordnung. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass Ubuntu auf einem Image statt auf einer Partition installiert wird. Das sollte nichts an der Hardware-Unterstützung ändern, kostet nur etwas Leistung durch die zusätzliche Ebene. Wenn du ohnehin nur testen willst, ob die Hardware läuft, kannst du sogar einfach von CD starten. Das ist zwar noch langsamer, aber die Hardware-Unterstützung bleibt auch hier fast gleich. Nur einige Treiber, die sonst nach dem ersten Start installiert werden, stehen dann nicht zur Verfügung. Das betrifft aber meist nur W-Lan (einige Hersteller) und 3D-Grafik (Nvidia immer und Radeon je nach Aktualität der Linux-Distribution ab X1-/HD3-Serie). Der Rechner läuft auch ohne.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

So, habe eben Ubuntu mit Wubi neu installiert.

Wenn ich "Ubuntu" auswähle, erscheint auch ganz normal der Ladebalken und das Logo, allerdings, sobald der verschwindet, erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

*BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

(initframs) help

Built-in commands:
-----------------------------
.  : alias break cd chdir command continue bla bla bla ...

(initframs) _
*
^^ Was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (21. August 2008)

Das, was du da siehst, ist der nackte Linux-Kernel. Offenbar wird der Rest nicht mehr geladen. Das passiert meist bei fehlerhaften Einstellungen im Bootloader. Da du den von Windows verwendest und dank Wubi auch keine Partition für Linux nutzt, weiß ich da leider auch nicht weiter. Du wirst dir etwas über Wubi und Installation auf Image-Dateien anlesen müssen oder Ubuntu "richtig" installieren.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das, was du da siehst, ist der nackte Linux-Kernel. Offenbar wird der Rest nicht mehr geladen. Das passiert meist bei fehlerhaften Einstellungen im Bootloader. Da du den von Windows verwendest und dank Wubi auch keine Partition für Linux nutzt, weiß ich da leider auch nicht weiter. Du wirst dir etwas über Wubi und Installation auf Image-Dateien anlesen müssen oder Ubuntu "richtig" installieren.



Ich habe Ubuntu ja beim ersten Mal auch so mit Wubi installiert, wie ich es gestern gemacht habe?! 

Meinst du, im Bootloader könnte was falsches eingestellt sein, seit ich die verbliebenen beiden "Ubuntu-Starts" unter Windows gelöscht habe?

So wichtig ist mir Ubuntu jedenfalls nicht, dass ich da jetzt stundenlang herumprobieren werde, bis es geht. Vielleicht fällt ja mal jemandem was ein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2008)

Da müsste man wohl das Log studieren, um rauszufinden, weshalb genau er anhält. Der Eintrag im win-bootloader wurde ja von Wubi neu erstellt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt.
Kannst du die CD brennen? Falls ja schieb sie mal als LiveCD rein und boote damit, wenn das auch nicht geht, liegts vermutlich an dem Board, dann hat der Kernel keinen Treiber für irgendein Onboard-Teil, oder es ist ein Bug...

Ach ja, hast du die 64 Bit Version versucht? Falls ja, nimm mal die 32Bit.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kannst du die CD brennen? Falls ja schieb sie mal als LiveCD rein und boote damit



Wenn mein DVD-Laufwerk dieses alte Zeugs noch erkennen würde, hätte ich das schon beim ersten Mal mit der LiveCD gemacht ...  

Ich deinstalliere Ubuntu jetzt wieder und lasse es bleiben. Solange Vista rennt, ist mir Ubuntu völlig egal.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2008)

Net so schnell aufgeben.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Net so schnell aufgeben.



Ja, aber was soll ich mit Ubuntu? Ich habe es nur installiert, damit ich es mir anschauen konnte und die Funktionen testen konnte. Das habe ich schon gemacht und deshalb habe ich keine Verwendung mehr dafür ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (22. August 2008)

Wenn du eh  nur angucken und testen wolltest, solltest du es eh am besten von CD starten. Und dann nimmst du am besten (kann ja eh nichts kaputt gehen) die Alpha 4 der nächsten Version (Intrepid Ibex, 8.10), denn die hat natürlich die aktuellsten Treiber mit auf CD. Und das ist ja bei deiner sehr aktuellen Hardware schon entscheidend.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn du eh  nur angucken und testen wolltest, solltest du es eh am besten von CD starten. Und dann nimmst du am besten (kann ja eh nichts kaputt gehen) die Alpha 4 der nächsten Version (Intrepid Ibex, 8.10), denn die hat natürlich die aktuellsten Treiber mit auf CD. Und das ist ja bei deiner sehr aktuellen Hardware schon entscheidend.



1.) Angeguckt und angetestet habe ich schon ...  

2.) Nochmal: CDs werden von meinem DVD-Laufwerk nicht erkannt.

3.) Ich habe vorerst nicht vor, Ubuntu nochmal neu draufzumachen, trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (22. August 2008)

Zu 2.: Man kann CD-Immages auch auf DVDs brennen. Oft kannst du sie auch entpacken und auf einen USB-Stick schreiben. Dann musst du aber in diesem Fall den Bootloader manuell auf den Stick installieren und das ist von Windows aus nicht so einfach.

Naja, ich finds schade, dass du keine Lust mehr hast. Wirklich was über das System lernen und richtig einscätzen, ob es einem gefällt, kann man nämlich nicht sofort. Ich hatte über ein halbes Jahr Windows und Linux parallel bis ich dann Windows wirklich nur noch für ein oder zwei Spiele gestartet habe. Und die habe ich mittlerweile durch ...


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Naja, ich finds schade, dass du keine Lust mehr hast.



^^ Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich keinen Punkt gefunden habe, in dem Ubuntu besser wäre, als Vista.

Das Office-Paket 2007 von Vista ist meiner Meinung nach besser, als Open Office. Zocken kann man sowieso nur unter Vista. Den Firefox 3 habe ich auch unter Vista. Richtig benchen kann man ebenfalls nur unter Windows ...

Was also soll ich mit Ubuntu?



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wirklich was über das System lernen und richtig einscätzen, ob es einem gefällt, kann man nämlich nicht sofort.



Naja, bei Vista hatte ich nach 4 Stunden alles abgecheckt. Aber auf Ubuntu bezogen, stimmt deine Aussage natürlich ...



Bauer87 schrieb:


> bis ich dann Windows wirklich nur noch für ein oder zwei Spiele gestartet habe. Und die habe ich mittlerweile durch ...



Ich sage dir jetzt mal, was ich so mit meinem PC mache:
60 % > Zocken
15 % > Internet surfen
15 % > Benchen
5 % > Office
5 % > Sonstiges _(nur Musikhören, Videos gucken, etc.)_

^^ Das meiste davon geht nunmal nur unter Vista so richtig ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (24. August 2008)

Ist ja kein Ding. Wobei ich anmerken darf, dass Linux in einigen Benshmarks deutlichen Performancegewinn bringt. Aber das gilt nur für sehr wenige, weil die meisten ganz einfach nicht laufen. Aber wenn einer läuft, gibts meistens mit Linux bessere Ergebnisse (eigene Erfahrung, hab aber auch nicht so die Monster-Hardware). Aber ich halte Benchmarks für Anwender eh für Blödsinn. Wenn ich spiele ruckelt oder nicht. Ob ich nun 40 oder 170 FPS habe, ist mir sowas von egal. Aber irgendwo kann ich den Drang, sich (oder seinen PC) zu messen, auch verstehen. Linux-Nutzer batteln sich eher in langer Uptime (bei Windows wohl maximal bis zum nächsten Patchday), in der Bootdauer, in der Größe der Installation (kleiner ist besser) etc.

PS: Ich Bin 50% der Zeit am PC im Internet unterwegs, 20% spiele ich und 30% entwickle ich Spiele. Das könnte ich zwar auch alles mit Windows machen, aber da hätte ich viel mehr mit Systemwartung und so weiter zu tun. Hier Updates suchen, da nervige Meldungen wegklicken und dort manuell Software installieren. Aber kommt halt drauf an, was man will.


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2008)

1.) Welche Benchmarks gibt es denn so für Linux? Ich kenne da irgendwie überhaupt keine_(n)_ ...

2.) Welche Spiele laufen überhaupt unter Linux, oder sprichst du von den standardmäßigen "Minigames", wie zum Beispiel Schach?  

3.) Also so schlimm ist Windows nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn man bei Programmen, die keinen digital signierten Treiber haben, einfach einstellt, dass die nicht beim Windows-Start starten sollen, hat man schon mal kein "Zulassen"-Geklickse. Um Updates muss man sich auch nicht wirklich kümmern. Wenn welche vorhanden sind, klickt man einfach auf "PC herunterfahren und Updates installieren". Unter Ubuntu musste ich immer nach Updates suchen und dann warten, bis diese installiert waren _(was mich aber nicht störte)_. Aber jedem das seine ...

mfG, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (25. August 2008)

1.) Du kannst z.B. 3DMark mit Wine ausführen, also mit einem Windows-Linux-API-Translator. Aber auch Sequenzen aus Spielen lassen sich ja als Benchmark nutzen. Ich dachte aber eher an Dinge wie Messung des Datendurchsatzes auf dem Hauptspeicher oder auf der Festplatte und an bestimmte Berechnungen (z.B. Nachkommastellen von Pi). Dann kann man natürlich auch noch Videos encoden und die Zeit messen etc. Das ist zwar nicht immer ein Benchmark-Programm, aber ein Benchmark bleibt es.

2.) Es läuft an technisch aufwändigen Spielen alles von ID-Software, also beispielsweise Quake Wars (mein momentaner Favorit online, läuft besser als unter Windows), und dann noch die UT-Reihe, wobei der Linux-Client für UT3 immer wieder verschoben wird . Grafisch aufwändig ist ansonsten nicht viel. Aber auch hier gibt es wieder die Möglichkeit mit Wine Windows-Spiele auszuführen. Die Performance dabei ist meist etwas schlechter, manchmal aber besser als mit Windows direkt. Hier läuft z.B. die Source-Engine sehr gut, habe HL2 bis EP2 durchgespielt und spiele auch von Zeit zu Zeit TF2. Bei Crysis zickt die Grafik rum, alles andere als Minimal soll echt böse sein. Aber das habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.

3.) Ich dachte jetzt eher an Updates für Programme. Wenn bei Windows der Firefox nicht mehr aktuell ist, nölt der rum. Oder wenn es vom Adobe Reader eine neue Version gibt, muss ich die selbständig laden. Bei Linux läuft das ja alles zentral, bei Windows hat jedes Programm seinen eigenen Updater.


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

UT3 unter Linux hört sich geil an.  
So langsam machst du mir echt Lust auf einen neuerlichen Installationsversuch, aber ich will jetzt nichts überstürzen ...


Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt eher an Updates für Programme. Wenn bei Windows der Firefox nicht mehr aktuell ist, nölt der rum.


Ist alles eine Frage der Einstellungen. Wenn mein Firefox 3 _(unter Vista)_ ein Update findet, fragt er mich nur, ob er es herunterladen und installieren soll, das wars ...
Wenn man allerdings einstellt, dass man sich selbst um jedes Update kümmert, dann wird man eben des öffteren von den Programmen genervt.  

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Bauer87 (25. August 2008)

Der UT3-Installer für Linux wurde angekündigt (schon vor dem Release für Windows), ist aber noch nicht draußen. Eigentlich sollten beide zeitgleich erscheinen, aber bei Epic ist nur ein Programmierer dafür abgeordnet und der hat auch noch Probleme mit irgendwelchen Lizenzen. Irgendwas darf er nicht 1:1 für Linux übernehmen, weil der Lizenzgeber meckert.

Mein Firefox, mein Openoffice und alle anderen Anwendungen (außer einiger Spiele, die ich auf CD gekauft habe) sagen gar nichts, wenn es Updates gibt. Die werden einfach automatisch zentral geladen. Stell dir vor, Windows-update würde alle installierten Programme aktuell halten. Das ist schon was anderes. Und wenn du jetzt noch automatische Updates aktivierst, kommt da keine einzige Meldung mehr. (Neustart-Aufforderungen nur bei Kernel-Updates und die kommen so oft wie Service-Packs für Windows.)


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2008)

MS ist aber auf dem Weg dahin. Mein Office 2007 wird von den Windowsupdates aktuell gehalten. Allerdings nicht der Rest.


----------

